# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  ~~~~ دو کتاب آموزشی : دلفی 8 برای دات نت ! ~~~~

## Inprise

سلام

کتاب اول :



این کتاب توسط خاویر پاچیکو نویسنده معروف سری کتابهای توسعه گران دلفی که مدتها عضو تیم تولید محصولات بورلند  بوده نوشته شده .

این کتاب 900 صفحه است و به قیمت تقریبا35 دلار توسط انتشارات سمز منتشر و توسط آمازون توزیع میشه .

کتاب دوم :



این کتاب 600 صفحه ای به قیمت تقریبا 32 دلار توسط  انتشارات A-List منتشر و توسط آمازون توزیع میشه . دکتر Evgeny Markov  و آقای Peter Darakhvelidze  که هر دو از مهندسین تائید شده مایکروسافت و نویسندگان کتاب Web Services Development with Delphi هستند ، این کتاب رو تالیف کرده اند .

-----

خوش و موفق باشید

Inprise , Excellence Endures

----------


## JavanSoft

ممنون ..Ebook انها سراغ ندارید؟
یا خودشو چطور میشه خرید؟

----------


## ali643

خب آقای اینپرایز 
تا کی منتظر کتابش باید باشیم که کسی ترجمه کند
شما کی انگلیسی تون فوله میشه ترجمه کنید :wink: 
ما که انگلیسی بلد نیستیم :cry:
 :?:  :?: آقای ایتپرایز قیمت کتاب دومی را زده بود 31.47 دلار

----------


## Inprise

بله . اشتباه از من بود اصلاحش کردم . ممنون  :kiss: 




> ممنون ..Ebook انها سراغ ندارید؟ 
> یا خودشو چطور میشه خرید؟


نه . من سراغ ندارم . توی کازا هم نبود . برای خریدش میتونی از طریق هر کدوم از شعبه های "شهر کتاب" و با ارز شناور یا از طریق سایت e-ketab.com اقدام کنی . توصیه میکنم کمی صبر کنی ، بزودی آقای کرامتی نسخه های الکترونیکی اش رو به دست خواهد آورد ، اگر همین الان نداشته باشه !  :evil2: 

 :wink:

----------


## ali643

یعنی آقای کرامتی هنوز کتابها رو  ندارند :wink: 
آقای کرامتی لطفا شماره حساب :دلار:  :دلار:

----------

